# Puppy name ideas for rescued puppy



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all,

We are bringing home our rescued golden puppy next Friday and need help finding a one syllable name for him. Some background--his mother was rescued from a Lancaster, PA puppy mill and he was born at the rescue. I liked the name Dutch given the Lancaster connection but my hubby is not on board. The puppy will be joining our 2 year old boy Chance. The hubby likes the name Chase but I think it sounds too much like Chance and will confuse the dogs. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

*Congratulations and THANK you SO MUCH for Rescuing a puppy! *


*I DO LIKE CHASE very much!*

What about *Cody?*

*I did a google for Golden Ret. Boy Names:*
http://www.google.com/search?source...nUS370US370&q=Names+for+Golden+Retriever+Boys

ask.com/Golden Retriever NamesSearch ResultsGolden Retriever Names: Male, Female, Boy & Girl Retriever NamesFind Golden Retriever names for this breed. Our popular puppy names and dog names lists are perfect for any male, female, boy or girl Retriever.
www.dog-names-and-more.com/Golden-Retriever-Names.html - Cached - SimilarGolden Retriever NamesWe offer many Golden Retriever Dog Names along with over 20000 other dog ... Such as: is it a boy or a girl, is it cute, and what is it's personality like. ...
www.fundognames.com/golden-retriever-dog-names.html - Cached - SimilarDog Names, Puppy NamesBoy dog names, Male dog names - Popular male dog namelist ... Retriever names - List of Golden Retriever names. Naming ideas for the most common family dogs ...

Boy dog names, Male dog names - Top 100 boys names and their ...
www.cat-dog-names.com/dog-names.html - Cached - Similar


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How about Penn?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane or Storm*

What about Shane or Storm?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Dutch, too!

Penn's cute. Liberty isn't one syllable, but I like it. Steeler is another one I like.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Since he's a rescue, and was born at the rescue, how about Trooper?


**EDIT** oops sorry didn't see the part about the 1 syllable...... there goes my idea lol


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, loving the name Trooper...maybe I should abandon the one syllable idea!! My other boys both had one syllable names so was trying to stay with that but not committed to it! I like Cody too but my nephew has that name!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldnluv*

GOLDENLUV

Trooper is really nice! Open yourself up to the two syllable names.
Most of our dogs have had two syllable names: Gizmo, Munchkin, Snobear, Tonka, Tucker. Smooch was are only one syllable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*

What about LANCE from Lancaster?

Probably too close to Chance!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Other names in the running...Beau, Finn, Jax and Dex...hubby shot down Trooper...he is completely frustrating me! Ugh!! I also like Shane but daughter shot down because of ex boyfriend. Don't think its supposed to be this difficult! LOL! Liked Lance too but too "rhymey" with Chance???


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Chance, and shadow, go together.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

hmm...some one word puppy names...

gus
boone
finn
jag
ace
zeke
heinz
chief
scout
jax
mack
stitch
sarge
garth
huck
luke
trace
kaine
tank


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Like*

I like Lance and Chance!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Cole
Luke
Ty

Or if your open to more than one syllable...Kismet (it's a synonym for Chance)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I like Dutch too. =( How 'bout Duke? 

Jake
Sam
Jack
Bob =) I like Bob, it makes me smile.
Pete


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Enzos Mom is a name machine!! Awesome!! Loving all of the ideas...thanks!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry I am no help in the one syllable names. I prefer long names for my animals. I just wanyted to wish you luck and say Congrats!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldnluv said:


> Wow! Enzos Mom is a name machine!! Awesome!! Loving all of the ideas...thanks!!


Isn't she though, she's amazing......

I have no ideas for you either, I'm one of those people that has to see the dog to get a feel for a name for them.

Congratulations on your adoption of your new little pup! Looking forward to seeing pictures of him and the name you have chosen.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Since he's a rescue and you're considering more than one syllable, how about Phoenix? 

Other one syllable names:
Prince
Duke
Champ
Jess
Scamp
Blaze (if he has one)


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Thor 
Blake
Zoom
Jay
Troy
Scott
Rex
Sun
Dream
Colt
Bear
Boone
Axl
Dare
Hobbes
Smith
Jude
Dash
Flynn
Bond


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I originally thought of Lance, but yeah...I do think it is too cimilar to Chance. Sooooo I'll have to say Jax is my favorite...for obvious reasons (see Below lol)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldnluv*

Goldnluv

Are you any closer to deciding on a name?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We had a rescue dog from an Amish person and we named him Miller (a very common amish name but also for the beer too!). Lancaster is very much Amish based so thought you might like that suggestion .


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am partial to Beau. My most amazing rescue boy was named Beau....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

I love the name BEAU, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> I am partial to Beau. My most amazing rescue boy was named Beau....


My wonderful rescue boy was also named beau.....love that name. He was such a gentle soul, full of love.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Has the pup been named yet?

If not:

Cash
Cole
Colt
Champ
Chief
Clue
Crash
Count
Czar

and two syllable names:
Cadet 
Cognac

I was sticking with "C" names to go with Chance...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Chance & Luke


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, you'll _never_ come up with a better name than Chance  but I always said if I got another male, I'd name him Chase. I saw this name in an earlier post of yours and I really like it. I know it's close to Chance, but if you called one the other would come anyway, right? :


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Finn, but that's because I have a Finley and call him Finn for short.


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!! We have a list of about 10 names and still looking to add to it. I like the Miller too!! That's one we hadn't thought of! Here's what we have:
Finlay/Finn
Blaze
Trace
Luke
Beau
Jax
Beckett
Jasper
Duncan
Nugget
As you can see, I've given in to some 2 syllable names but they are so cute for a golden. I also love the name Chase but didn't want to confuse them. Kwit is right that they probably would both come anyway!! I think I'll put it back on the list!!
Any other ideas?? We will not finalize the name until we bring him home and spend some time with him...Chance's name was changed 3 times just on the car ride home so I know we have to make sure we have some time with him before naming him!!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Ranger--We had Cash on the longer list...I think it's cool but didn't make the cut when we put the names up to a vote for the shorter list...I like Clue also! Very different--I'll have to put it up for a vote in the house! thanks!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Jasper, I have a Jasper. My parent's golden is Luke. I really like Miller, I haven't come across and dogs named Miller.

I run across a black lab sometimes whose name is Radar. I really think that's a cute name, too.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

I met a Golden once with the name Molson (as in Molson Golden beer) and thought it was a great name for a Golden.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a theme at my work for naming rescued dogs alcohol names. The most recent was Miller, we have had a Amstel, Honey Brown, Sam, Foster.. you get the idea . I think Miller is def. a unique one. My boxer's name Charlie, was one that I always wanted to use on a dog, and my jack russell is Sanford- from Sanford and sons..he's a junkyard dog . 

Any name you choose I"m sure it will fit your pup perfectly!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Colt, Major or Lucas.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you getting him from DVGRR?
Oh, and I like Heinz, Steel, or Boone


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

My son's name is Miller!! (My husband and I met on a bicycle trip in Milllersville PA and we always said if we had a child we'd name him/her Miller and we did!!)

I like the names in your short list. I always think Duncan is a noble name choice but that may the brit in me. 

Can't wait to see a photo of your newest!

Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!

*What about Tucker or Cody?*


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Any news on the names?


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

We now know which of the boys we are getting...unfortunately, I can't figure out how to get the pic on this post...ugh!! I did post the pic to GRF Facebook...We are still undecided on a name. I think partly because I need to see him to determine which name fits best. 
@FinnTastic---yes, one of the DVGRR pups!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldnluv*

Goldnluv

You can email it to me and I will post the pic!

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelley*

Drum Roll, please!!

Posting picture of the puppy, for Goldenluv!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cherie*

Cherie

If you need me to post others, just email me!

*Here is how to do it if you want to try it out:*
Type your post here in body of post.

Arrow Down to Manage Attachments

Click on Manage Attachments and click on browse and to where you have saved your picture, ex., your desktop, click on file name and then click on upload and after you see the attachment appear click on submit reply.


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, Karen!! I'm sure we will have tons of pics when we pick him up tomorrow!! 

Thought having a pic posted would help with the name selection. Some more back story...We could not choose the pup, he was chosen for us. We had been kept up to date with pics, videos, etc...and this pup was the one we all wanted (there were 8 boys so we thought our chances of getting him were pretty slim)!! We are so excited! His name at the rescue is Butch (the name of our beloved boy who passed 2 years ago)...just feels like fate is once again at work here! Our boy Chance got his name for the same reasons...fate seems to match us with our boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cherie*

Cherie

He is SO ADORABLE!!! 

I can't tell you how wonderful I think it is that you are adopting a rescue puppy!!

I agree that it is fate-your Butch had his paws on this. Maybe you should name him Butch!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

Karen--Can only be one Butch...they are big paws to fill!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cherie*

Cherie

I know there can only be one-was just thinking it would be a wonderful tribute to Butch, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldnluv said:


> Thanks, Karen!! I'm sure we will have tons of pics when we pick him up tomorrow!!
> 
> Thought having a pic posted would help with the name selection. Some more back story...We could not choose the pup, he was chosen for us. We had been kept up to date with pics, videos, etc...and this pup was the one we all wanted (there were 8 boys so we thought our chances of getting him were pretty slim)!! We are so excited! His name at the rescue is Butch (the name of our beloved boy who passed 2 years ago)...just feels like fate is once again at work here! Our boy Chance got his name for the same reasons...fate seems to match us with our boys.


CONGRATUALTIONS TO YOU, your little guy is absolutely gorgeous and so adorable! How lucky are you to get a DVGRR pup.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness. He is absolutely precious! Congratulations.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is SO cute!! You must be so excited!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous.
What about Sundance.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is so adorable!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cherie*

Cherie

TODAY IS the BIG DAY you get your PUPPY!!!

I am so excited for you and him!!!

Did you decide on a name yet, or are you waiting until he's home!!


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

We are waiting to meet him and see what name fits. Short list of names now:
Finn/Finlay
Blaze
Beau
Trace
Also like:
Duncan
Leo
Beckett
OK...so list isn't so short!! Ugh! Just can't decide!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldnLuv*

GoldnLuv

If you have a chance after your pick him up, let us know!!

I am SO EXCITED for you and him!!

I like Blaze-especially if he's a active little pup!


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG! He is so precious!

Congratulations on your DVGRR puppy. Looking forward to many pictures & updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Cherie

Can't wait to hear he is home!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He is a very handsome puppy. :

I do have to ask this though...I went to the DVGRR web site and saw the puppies, (they're all darling, BTW). I saw the adoption fee they charge for puppies under 4 months and I have to say I have _never _seen a fee that high _ever_ from a rescue group. I know there must be a reason for it being that much, I know the pups are worth it, but it just took me by surprise.


----------



## goldnluv (Jul 6, 2009)

We have decided to name him Dutch!! He is so sweet!! 

@Kwit--Thank you and you're right, well worth it!! We know the money is being put to good use and didn't mind paying the fee if knowing other goldens are being helped.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldnluv said:


> We have decided to name him Dutch!! He is so sweet!!
> 
> @Kwit--Thank you and you're right, well worth it!! We know the money is being put to good use and didn't mind paying the fee if knowing other goldens are being helped.


 
Great name, hope you'll be posting more pictures of Dutch very soon.

Yes, it's a win win situation when you adopt through a Rescue, it's kind of a pay it forward type of thing in my mind. You give a home to one in need, it opens up a space for another one to come in, and the funds help them all. 

Thank you for adopting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldluv*

Goldnluv

I love the name DUTCH!! How cute!

Can't wait for pics-email me if you need help!! [email protected]

I agree-I don't mind paying any amount of money to a rescue to adopt-they sure deserve it and it is very costly to rescue a dog!! I like paying it forward as Sandy said!!


----------

